

Automatic batch editing of Drupal nodes and CCK file fields - liraz
http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/batch-editing-drupal

======
dejb
What if you had a filename like 'gif.gif'? Wouldn't that end up as 'png.png'
which would cause it to skip that node?

